# Most Challenging Stage?



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

Just wondering for some imput, what was the most challenging age for you and your V? When did stuff just "click" for the both of you?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Our most challenging stage was 11-14 months. He was a perfect little puppy, then hit teenage years. Miles was at his peak energy level, was starting to mark in the house, and his recall was horrible. It seemed like no amount of exercise would calm him. His fearful behaviors also increased to the point where we could not take him to busy restaurants or on busy trails/ roads. 

We feel lucky that this was the worst of our problems as in reality they are pretty mild. But it was still hard because we were used to our sweet little puppy who did everything we said. 

We increased our training at home, made a trip to the breeder for more training, and got an E collar. Now at 17 months he is amazing. He travels everywhere with us and we trust him off leash 100%. This past weekend we had him in the desert at a house without a fenced backyard that sat right on a golf course. Miles had the freedom to run around in the backyard as long as he didn't chase golfers or golf balls, or bark. He was a perfect angel. Our friends had a 7 month baby and he was very well behaved. Later in the weekend we had a nice comment at the beach that Miles was the best behaved dog they had seen in awhile. 

Of course now that Miles is doing great we are adding another V to our home in 4 weeks  Round 2 here we come! 

Fun thread. I am interested to hear other people's most challenging ages.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Sir Copper topper was age 17 ;D

6 months before his shot to give him mercy to the rainbow hill

age 15 he ate crates inside the bird and fish on truck that held him back to hunt

You take a break big boy you earned this

and we would hunt the younger dogs he taught

His ability to be punished by raw wild extreme natures

I have never seen or saw before

if your mellow like jello ;D

your mate will match your thrills to me

Pointers are productive producing machines

DNA ;D

He had almost no red left

He still marked his spots and hunted hard

almost until his death


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

4 - 6 months :-X


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

8 weeks to present day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But you got to luv em 

Hobbsy ???


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I am going through the Vizlsa moody two's stage...Darcy :-* is becoming a right madam..bless her, I wouldnt her any other way..


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Love your Avatar, that's one tired out 'V'


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

We just had a week in Whitby red hot weather and Darcy in the sea every minute of the day...we are back home now and Darcy is still knackered and turned into a real moody cow...must be missing the beach...


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Time for another V Darcy , to keep you both on you toe's!!!!!!

Have a word with your misses!!!!! ;D  

Hobbsy


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I would love another, dont know how Darcy would cope though..


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

If you don't do it you'll never know!!!!

All I can say is the second one is a lot easier than the first!!!

The older dog tends to put the pup in order without you having to get involved too much !!!

I think you would look soooooooooo cool walking up Whitby sea front with two well behaved 'V's too heel.....   

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

about 6 months to 20 months I guess with Ruby,,,,she is a girl with attitude! At nearly 2 years old she is mellowing a bit now


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

NeVer - He leads - I follow - a high VVire act without a Net - that is Y the breed is SOS special = LOL


----------



## lpdonahue (May 20, 2013)

I have 2 Vizsla's that were born 5 days apart and they just turned 2 and right now my male is so defiant. Was never like this before.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

About the 12-18month stage. They're strong enough and fast enough to be little demons,a nd maturity still hasn't caught up quite yet. They're just full of themselves.
I love the stage.

When does it "click"? Depends on the dog and owner. For a hunter like me, it's the day they finally look back at you and wait for the signal. You're partners now, a team. Not just one member telling the other what to do. 
Of course the first hunt,point,shoot,retrieve, by a young dog is pretty ego gratifying also. No matter how many dogs you've trained before.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I think Gunnr has it exactly right!! ;D

Also, the 12 to 18 month age period is when most stray/lost dogs end up in shelters, rescue groups, and the dog pound. They run so fast and far, they can easily become disoriented (read: lost). It's a good time to be on "high alert" with regard to your dog's safety. As Gunnr said, "They're just so full of themselves."


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Can I say, today?  

Nelly is almost 7 months and stole an entire sandwich for the first time today, could not believe it! 

Maybe I should have posted this in the "I still love my Vizsla even though...' thread instead :


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks like I'm in the minority, but 2-3 months was the toughest for us. I think it had to do without lifestyle pre-visla. I worked short hours, but even if we were out of the house for 3 hours straight (including drive time) we had to get someone to take him out for potty. He had so much energy, but was limited to where he could expend it, as there were exercise requirements and he didn't have his vaccinations. 

It got much easier once we could take him out and do play time with other dogs. Also once we could leave him just a bit longer. It's not often that we live him for longer than 3 hours, but when we do, we don't have to hire someone to take him out (which is a relief). 

We probably adjusted as well.  We've been to the movies 2x since we got Oso. The first we returned to a crate filled with excrement as a puppy, (we were gone less than 3 hours) the second was over a year later. We just fell out of habit. We also used to go out to eat quite a bit. That also is out of the habit. Oso had a pretty calm adolescent stage and compared the beginning days it was easy as pie.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Our most challenging time with Ruby was 8 weeks until about 9 months of age. I will admit she was an awful puppy. We even joke around and say to her what an a$$hole she was as a puppy. It has scared us so much to never want to go through the puppy stage again.

She screamed in her crate for months
She was a vampire biting non stop (young puppy)
She had a mind of her own - never listened
Was sick and got cuts and scrapes constantly
Chased the cats non stop

I am happy to see Ruby grow up and can't believe what amazing difference now at 2 1/2 yrs old. She seems to get better around the age of 1 and recently got another spurt of maturity.


----------



## Holly (Aug 19, 2013)

Found this thread via a search about bark collars, LOL. Glad to see that all the Vs outgrow the difficult phases. At four months I know we have lots of challenging times ahead of us with our girl Holly. She is now a medium-sized pup and getting more challenging with barking and leash-pulling. I keep telling my husband, who has less patience than me, she is just a puppy still. It will take time. Lots of time!!!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

For me, it was definitely 4-7 months... The nipping and shark attacks were awful as was his pulling. Around 10months, he had a bit of "disobedience." Refusing to go in his crate, Etc. That really angered my husband, but I tolerated that much better than his uncontrollable you get says. Wilson turns one next week and he is the best dog. I am hopeful we don't get a second dose of disobedience and teenage rebellion!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Seems to me Dharma just throws the old stuff she has learned out the window when I teach her something new. And she would much rather have treats than the clicker and not being verbally asked to do something. This new training is setting us back? or pushing us further ahead? She is still young and we have an amazing new trainer but........


----------

